
Ubiquiti switches have Augmented Reality features in their feature of their app - Nokinside
https://twitter.com/i/status/1266428485804847104
======
atonse
Such an excellent and practical use of AR. Wow I hope the devs that came up
with that are really proud of themselves.

I have UBNT stuff all over my house but not the rack switch.

------
cupofjoakim
That's a very helpful feature. I was helping out a friend with no experience
in networking setups with his first homelab a while back, this could have
saved me some time :)

------
mindslight
I've been thinking that it would be really nice if switches had an RGB led on
each port showing its vlan config, but this technique would work too!

